# New rule for arrivals at terminal one - Form ECBCD



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

There is a new form for terminal one arrivals only. The Electronic Baggage and Currency Declaration.
To be filled out online "within" 48 hours of arrival.

We arrive September 23 at 11:40am. We'd be in the air on EVA from 12:30am the 22nd to 5am the 23rd in Tai Pei.
Since we gain 12 hours from Sept 21 3:45pm departure, I'm not getting the math on when are we inside the 48 hour requirement which also refers to a website since they say terminal one is going "digital." 

We can't use our phone for internet on a whim. As I watch the video it is another QR code to be downloaded. They can't possibly expect travelers to do this while in the air or at unfamiliar airports. The QR code will be sent by email. Really? That used to be true on OHP and the emails never arrived.
Green lane if you have declarations. Red line if you don't.

Now as I watch the video they say "print" the QR code you get in the email. We can't print on our phone or in an airplane or in an airport.

** Thankfully they say if you can not complete the process go to the customs desk.
There is a e-CBCD kiosk in the terminal and customs will assist travelers.

We are going to choose **

CBD Form :https://ideclare.customs.gov.ph/

As we watch the video many of the questions are same as from the OHP.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Danward, thanks for the heads up! Everything that deals with a 3rd world Government will hinge on you having to do it yourself, you have to come prepared with all your documents, and requirements (ducks-in a-row), they don't have the time or staff to teach or answer questions, and you'll get the guppy look, this goes for any department that I've ever dealt with.


----------

